

PARC Project CCNX - dejan
http://www.ccnx.org/content/welcome

======
dasht
The notion of a content addressable network, where content is defined broadly
enough to encompass services, is profoundly important. Some of us have pushed
towards for years and it is nice to see some PARC weight behind it.

For an example of the profundity, consider that all location-addressed content
is intrinsically ephemeral. When the ownership or maintenance practices of the
location change, the content can change or disappear. With content
addressability (in a uniform, stable, global way) we begin to have the
possibility of authentic digital artifacts, addressable on the net by ordinary
people in familiar ways (like following a link).

Or as another example of the profundity, consider the political, social, and
economic power of ICANN - the ultimate sovereigns over the ownership of
location names. Content addressability provides an alternative to submission
to those or any other humpty dumpty when naming things for others to find on
the 'net.

~~~
dejan
You mention "authentic digital artifacts". To me this is the most important
thing missing in the web. How you address it is 2nd. However, I am not sure
CCNX is the right path to go. While the need is there, their implementation
doesn't make sense.

Something as fundamental should be ubiquitous and dead simple to use, without
mentioning any code, programs, daemons or nodes to end users.

Also, they are very poor in sending a message. I don't have an hour to watch
their video presentation just to figure it out what it is. (unfortunately I
had to)

~~~
david927
If anyone is working on this, I would be thrilled to hear more.

